# Sony VAIO Service Tag



## brumgav

Hi,

My Sony Vaio has a Service TAG and being curious about the remaining warranty and actual spec I wanted to see what Sony website brings up but I cannot find a link anywhere to enter the Service Tag, does anyone have a link for the place to enter the Service TAG?

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## Madcatz

You can check it here.

https://eservice.sony.com/webrma/web/index.do

just make sure to type in the purchase date or it will not check the warranty status.


----------

